# Free demo weekend at CKS in Buena Vista



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet, I was thinking it was time to check out the new playboats. Top of the list is the Molan...what's your favorite?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The jury is still out, lot's of great new boats this year. Project X, new Free Ride, and new Rock Stars along with the Molan. Going to be a great year for play boating and for play boat options.


----------

